# Dream Dog(coonhound) for a disabled 12 year old SC young man



## Jacob Segars (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello my name is Jacob Segars I am a youth coon hunter from Georgia. During a recent trip to Wyoming on an antelope hunt which I was blessed to go on  through the Outdoor Dream Foundation because of my cerebral palsy, I was also blessed in getting to know a  12 year old young man from Greenville, SC who is paralyzed from the waste down from an unknown reason causing him to be in a wheelchair unless someone is carrying him and also cannot swallow because his esophagus is closed up and causes him to have to taste food then spit it out and also to have a feeding tube these things have happened within this year.  While on this trip together we got to talking about dogs and  I mentioned to him about my dog a treeing walker coonhound "Winchester" he said that his dream dog would be a coonhound
so I am trying to find  businesses, and community's of hunters like yourself that would possibly be willing to donate any of the following things( I have puppies lined up with kennels for him once they decide):

Dog Pen

Dog House

Dog Food

Dog collars and Leashes

Coon hide

Shock Collar System

Rolling Cage

Dog Box

Briar-proof clothing size 10-12





. Thanks ( Note: Currently I am just trying to find people who would be be willing donate items if this can happen or not due to his parents deciding whether or not to get him one and his health so I will not want to get the items yet until I know that it will occur) 


Here's some pictures of our antelopes, us fishing, and my hound.


Thanks for the donations and God bless.

Jacob Segars
segarsjacob20643@yahoo.com


----------



## K80 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacob as you pointed out, the number one thing is to make sure the parents are up to it as dogs require a lot of time and money in addition to the things you listed.

Reading your profile, before I read any of your post, I see you go to Liberty.  I hear that is a pretty good Church...  I hear you have to keep an eye on that preacher though...

I think you may be familiar with a Non-profit that would be willing to accept donations (making it a tax right off for those giving)on behalf of this venture if it comes to fruition...


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 9, 2015)

*Dream Dog*

Hey guys here is a list of things that said that they will donate:

Coon scent- National Scent Company
Self feeder- Deer Creek Enterprises
Collar and leash- Coastal Pets.
$300 possible donation by a GON member named KyDawg.
Posible Monetary donation by Greg Burks member of UKC forum
Possible $100 donation by Michael Carner member of UKC forum
Possible Supply Donation by Red Fern Hound Supply
Possible Hound Hauling Donation by Dunkin's Hauling
Possible $100 Donation by Mdcooner member of UKC forum
Possible superior caplite Donation by mnb&t member of UKC forum.
$50 possible Donation by Chad Kinsey member of UKC forum
Possible Garmin Tracking Collar System by Riverbitom Ron member I UKC forum
Thanks for all the views and I will update you on possible donations as people contact me back ! God bless 

Jacob Segars 
segarsjacob20643@yahoo.com

__________________

Thanks for viewing this and I will update you on possible donations as people contact me back ! God bless 

Jacob Segars 
segarsjacob20643@yahoo.com


----------



## K80 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacob Segars said:


> Hey Steven how are doing ? Are you trying to say that we could team up with GWTF that would be awesome. Sent you a email to the GWTF Thanks



Of course that is what I mean.


----------



## K80 (Nov 9, 2015)

I will not have the email until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys, good morning. I was wondering if you would keep my friend in your prayers I talked to his dad yesterday and he said that he is struggling with his health and disability. I also wanted to say that I am possibilly teaming up with the Grant William Terrel Foundation the founders go to church with me  and that donations would then be able to be tax-deductible. Again please be in prayer for my friend and I just wanted to also thank you guys for the support through views!


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

If you are a non-member and want to donate just email me at segarsjacob20643@yahoo.com and  thanks for your views as well !


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

*Dream Dog*

Any donations big or small would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again for your views and support. If you noticed a typo in the post please notify me so I can correct it.  God bless.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

I have now posted to UKC forum also, Thank you all. I had a guy recommend that and now have already gotten  4 
possible donations!


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

*Dream Dog*

Got a redbone puppy lined up from howling hills kennels in Texas and Hauling Donation by Dunkin's Hauling to SC for whenever his parents decide !! And a English puppy from Taylor made kennels in Kentucky. Need someone willing to go pick up this hound if they decide they want a English if any hound at all. Thanks for all of the views and donations.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 10, 2015)

Have no Walker, Bluetick or Black and Tan kennels willing to donate. If you know of anyone please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 13, 2015)

*Dream Dog*

Hey guys, at this time the family has decided that because of Fords health that another pet would not be best right now but hope in the near future that it will be possible. Please keep him in your prayers and thoughts. I will keep you all posted. Hope everyone's Hunting goes great !


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys if y'all would please keep Jacob in yalls prayers this week.  He is having a pretty serious surgery this week that could leave him eating from a feeding tube for the rest of his life.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 24, 2016)

I hate to hear that, he seems like a nice young man.

Tell his father they are in my thoughts and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## K80 (Jan 28, 2016)

Surgery went well.  Since, he has eaten a few popsicles and drank a little Gatorade.  

While doing the surgery the doctors saw evidence of Barrett's Esophagus and did a biopsy and are awaiting the results.

He is on a good deal of pain but as typical for this young man his spirits are high.

It will likely be months before it is known how much he has to rely on the feeding tube they placed.


----------



## beretta (Jan 28, 2016)

K80 thanks for the update..


----------



## oops1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Prayers for Jacob and Ford... This is the first time I've seen this thread and it is very touching.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 30, 2016)

Sending prayers and hugs to both young men


----------

